# hudson HFE 21



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

any of u ever used a hudson hfe 21? i know its a smaller mill but most ill do is just cut up logs to use for furniture or to sell the wood or maybe a shed. may do the ocasional cutting job i just need a starter mill. i cant afford a Mizer...period. im about to be in a position to get a mill:thumbsup::icon_smile::yes::yes::icon_smile::thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

As a dealer and user of the Hud-son Forest Equipment, I'll give you my opinion. The HFE'S are plain base-line entry level sawmills designed to compete on an economical ("the least amount of money I can spend") market. They saw from point A to point B, saves the customer money. Kinda like buying a car....You decide where in the market you want to be or spend, what your willing to sacrifice...... volkswagon....buick....lincoln....jaguar.....rolls royce, they all go from point A to B BUT ride so different and different MPG.

In my opinion, the best all around small mill they produce is the Oscar 328. It saws great and will catch most tree diameters the smaller miller wants or can handle AND doesn't kill a BUDGET, it's small enough 2 strong men can load and unload. I have a few customers that use theirs in small businesses making extra money with their mill.

As most know here, I own and operate a Hud-Son Farmboss 36. From reading other posts, it's basics are NO different then the other brands....THEY ALL need their routine maintainence, keep sharp blades, make alignment adjustments as parts age and have a GREAT time sawing. It's NOT a high production mill but I DIDN'T spend that kind of money. It saws true and satisfies me (my bar is set high), I'd rather have a true nicely cut board than production anytime.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

*HF Saw Mill Robin engine*

Hello, I bought one 3 years ago and it is working GREAT! Just a note that the blade that is sent with it is only for blade alignment and set up. So throw it away when you are set up. I used the set up blade not knowing this and I was very frustrated with the vibration and the slow and rough cut it made. I put on a WoodMiser blade and it was like a new machine! I have sawed Oak, Elm, Cherry, Walnut, Ash and Cider. Ounce you get the track flat and level the saw is just as accuret as your set up. Make sure you put alot of water in the cut. The saw for me cuts abought as fast as you want to walk behind. Hope this helps. I am very happy with mine.
Lee:smile:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks yall thats what im leaning towards. just trying to get the money up.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Icutone,

I think you have a Harbor Frieght or other brand unit. The Hud-Son comes with a blade ready to cut and it is a Woodmizer brand blade, also Hud-son uses Briggs & Stratton commercial/industrial engines.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Tim, Didden't see that and I posted my thoughts. But non the less the HF Band Saw Mill is a good investment for the weekend woodworker.
Lee


----------

